# IM SOMETIME A RUNNING GAG(HUMOUROUS DEPROFUNDIS POST & classical loving



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Sometime when someone act like DIM in a clockwork orange(Kubrick notorieous film), i become semi-violent, when i listen to my classical music and someone talk all the time and buurrided the f(word) music whit is loud annoying voice, so im like can you shut up, onnce ii hit my sister slighty slap on the shoullder because she was running perfectly good music i.e Lassus, Gesualdo (you pick a name an toss it in).

And she like ouch you nazi, nope sister im not , but when your ruining excellent music whit obvious deplorable noise polution and not listening at all toi this music of divine geenieous it get me mad i said toi her.

Once a very loud annoying human being was running music whit politic , i put a sshoke hold on hiim(think of wrestling move) to ease him down to shut up, and by ghod it workked).

So am i a Faschist like my sister prettend or i dislike the DIM of this world
iFeel like alex mey boy.. cclockwork orange 2018 2.2 reviised how wierd?


----------

